# Roland VersaStudio BN-20 - end of sheet detection problem



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, I wonder if anybody has the same problem. Sometimes when I am cutting I get "End of sheet" error message and the printer stops. It happens only when cutting and the material rolls back and maybe the sensor gets uncovered. The only solution I got from the technician who installed my machine was to cover the sensor with tape but I think this is not the right solution ? I mean, now I don't have this problem but what if I really run out of material by mistake


----------



## uliari (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi my friend i have this error too, :S i'm very pissed off I notice that, there is a little white switch hanging behind the blade. 

Everything was right until this morning, i don't know what to do, if this **** is broken or what... Tell me if your machine still showing the error. and please sorry for my bad english

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFTbL9qcvY0&list=HL1344040761&feature=mh_lolz[/media]


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

yes, still the same problem, I am just working with the sensor taped...I am almost sure that it happens because my machine stands on the table so if the media rolls back it lifts up, I think buying stand could be the solution, but it is just my guess....
Jan


----------



## uliari (Jul 2, 2009)

kyselak said:


> yes, still the same problem, I am just working with the sensor taped...I am almost sure that it happens because my machine stands on the table so if the media rolls back it lifts up, I think buying stand could be the solution, but it is just my guess....
> Jan


YES, my bn-20 is on a table too, i think the same thing, we set the media in another way. But let you show you the sensor switch, i guess this is the problem:
I think that after putting the material day after day, came a time when that cable just went out of its connector. Now the problem is that I can not put the damn thing back.


----------



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm having the same error issue. In the middle of printing it says that its at the end of the roll, when there is still a lot of vinyl on the roll. 

My BN-20 is on the stand, so that's not the issue. 

On another website I found this when it comes to media widths the printer will accept and won't. Took me hours to figure this out until I found this information. 

6" (minimum it will see and use)
7" - Won't work
8" - ok
9" - ok
10" - Won't work
11" - ok
12" - ok
13" - Won't Work
14" - ok
15" - ok (cutoff at 15.1")
16" - ok
17" - Won't Work
18" - ok
19" - Won't Work
20" ok


----------



## kyselak (Aug 3, 2007)

yes, I have found this also in the Roland manual but it is not the problem ? when the width is wrong it won't accept it from the beginning...

I have my machine for about one year and I have still that sensor taped because I have not found other way how to fix it.


----------



## uliari (Jul 2, 2009)

This issue is problem of design, in my experience i have to put it super glue and the problem was gone


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

kyselak said:


> Hi, I wonder if anybody has the same problem. Sometimes when I am cutting I get "End of sheet" error message and the printer stops. It happens only when cutting and the material rolls back and maybe the sensor gets uncovered. The only solution I got from the technician who installed my machine was to cover the sensor with tape but I think this is not the right solution ? I mean, now I don't have this problem but what if I really run out of material by mistake


Some how light is hitting the sensor and tell the cutter it is out of material. The matieral could be lifting a little as it is going in and out of the unit. 
I have seen this happen over the years with the cutters, putting tape over the sensor will stop this from happening, just make sure you have enough material because the cutter will not know to stop.


----------



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Where is the sensor located?


Visit www.kreativitees.com and www.getkdm.com


----------



## riera70 (Aug 10, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me how to find this sensor, where is it located?


----------

